# صناعة البرسيل جل السائل للغسالات الاوتوماتيك



## مدام سماح (4 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
نرجو من الاخوة الافاضل ان يساعدونا بعمل منظف سائل مثل البرسيل جل للغسالات الاتوماتيك وذلك بطريقة بسيطة وغير مكلفة لنا بالمنزل لترحمونا من اسعار المسحوق الاتوماتيك وجزاكم الله خيرا وذادكم علما


----------



## mohamed loloa (4 يوليو 2010)

مشكورين على المجهود الرائع


----------



## مدام سماح (5 يوليو 2010)

اين ردودكم ايها الاخوة الافاضل بارك الله فيكم


----------



## مدام سماح (5 يوليو 2010)

فى انتظاركم بارك الله فيكم


----------



## مريمية (6 يوليو 2010)

ياريت فعلا منتظرين المشاركات


----------



## ahmed adly (11 يوليو 2010)

:20:


----------



## مدام سماح (11 يوليو 2010)

ان اجبتونا يكون خيرا وفى الانتظار


----------



## chemicaleng (11 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة 
تركيبة مقترحة لمنظف سائل محدود الرغوة 
فى وعاء من الستانلستيل وخلاط ذو سرعة بطيئة ضع التالى 

1- 8 كجم فاتى اسيد من زيت جوز الهند المعالج 
2- 25 كجم ماء 
3- 5 كجم محلول هيدروكسيد البوتاسيوم ( تركيز 40 % ) 
ويتم التقليب عند حرارة حوالى 50 درجة مؤية حتى يصبح المحلول رائق ومتجانس ثم اضف التالى بنفس الترتيب 
4- 4 كجم مشتت لا تشاردى ( غير ايونى ) 
5- 1.7 كجم مونوايثانول امين 
6- 4 كجم صوديوم سلفونات الكيل بنزين 
7- 1 كجم اثيلين داى امين تترا اسيتك اسيد (EDTA) 
8- 8 كجم هيدروتروب ( sodium p-toluenesulfonate ) 
9- 10 كجم صوديوم تريبولى فوسفات او تيترا بوتاسيوم بيروفوسفات 
10 - 10 كجم محلول سيلكات بوتاسيوم تركيز 40 % 
11- 0.2 كجم منصع ضوئى 
ثم يضاف لهم ( مع الاستمرار فى التقليب ) 
12 - 20 كجم عبارة عن محلول مكون من ( 2 كجم سى ام سى مذابين فى 18 كجم من الماء ) 

سيكون المنتج اشبة باللوشن ولكن يمكن استعمال الاضافة رقم 12 مكونة من ( 20 كجم من محلول 5 % من ال بى فى بى بدلا من استعمال السى ام سى مما سيعطى المنتج شكل رائق ) 

واللة الموفق


----------



## abdulaziz_8120 (11 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم 
بتمنى من استازنا الكبير chemicalengكتابة الأسماء التجرية للمواد الأولية
ونحنا الك من الشاكرين


----------



## محمد محمود مراد (12 يوليو 2010)

طلب الاخر من الاستاذ الفاضل


----------



## محمد محمود مراد (12 يوليو 2010)

طلب اخر من الاستاذ الفاضل 
هل هذه التركيبه مُجربه وان كانت كذلك فبالله عليك يجب التوضيح الكامل ووظيفه كل عنصر فى التركيبه


----------



## amr_2020 (12 يوليو 2010)

كيفيه اذابه cmc lk tqg; ghki tn wu,fi tn `,fhki[]h


----------



## amr_2020 (12 يوليو 2010)

كيفيه اذابه cmcلانه هناك صعوبه فى اذابته فى الماء


----------



## mohamedmosa (13 يوليو 2010)

شكرا على المعلومة القيمة لطريقة صناعة البرسيل جيل 0 وكل المطلوب لكى تتم المنفعة بالمعلومة هو ذكر الاسم التجارى المتعارف عليه بالاسواق ولكم جزيل الشكر00


----------



## abdulaziz_8120 (15 يوليو 2010)

يا ريت حدا يفيدنا بالمعلومات وبكون كتر الله خيرو


----------



## شريف بحر (17 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكممممممممممممممم

الله يبارك فيكمممممممممممممممم

المسحوق الجل في مصر شغله ضعيف

ولا نعرف السبب الحقيقي


----------



## ابراهيم رسلان (17 يوليو 2010)

نريد معرفه مواصفات شيلر التبريد المستخدم فى تبريد حله تفاعل حمض السيلفونك


----------



## عبد الوهاب سامر (17 يوليو 2010)

Thank you for your efforts


----------



## رحمه5 (8 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## walid55 (24 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرآ وياريت كتابة الاسماء التجارية للمواد المذكورة 
وياريت كما ولك جيل الشكر ان تدلنا على اماكن توافرها فى شارع الجيش او خلافه
مع وافر الاحترام والتقدير
وليد


----------



## تمير3000 (24 سبتمبر 2010)

يعطيكم العافية


----------



## M_emy (15 مارس 2011)

تركيبة البرسيل جيل للغسالة الاوتوماتيك اتمنى وصفة بسيطة اقدر اعرفها


----------



## القوي بالله (16 مارس 2011)

الله معك


----------



## مالك محسن مختار (16 مارس 2011)

مشكور مهندسنا الغالى
ودمتم بالصحه والعافيه


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (22 مارس 2014)

بعض الصناعات لايكتفى بكتابة التركيبه وبعدها نصبح مصنعين - ومن ضمنها منظفات الملابس الجل - وحتى لوعرفنا بعض الملاحظات - وحتى لواكتملت عندنا بعض المعدات - فهناك نقطه هامه - الاوهو التدريب على خطوات التصنيع حتى الاجاده- وهذا ما كنا نقوم به فى تدريب الهواه وتوصيل من صمد منهم الى مرحلة الاحتراف - - اما بالنسبه لقراء الموقع -لاادرى حتى الان ما هى الوسيله لذلك - هل من مقترح - هل من مجيب


----------



## احمد عثمان 59 (25 أبريل 2014)

الباشمهندس / محمود فتحي حماد السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته جزاك الله كل خير علي عطائك المتميز و لي اقتراح ان تفضلت نظرا لعلم سيادتك الغزير فاقترح علي سيادتك كتابه مواضيع بالشرح المفصل مثل محاضرات الجامعه لتعم الفائده علي الجميع سواء الهواه او المحترفين و ليكن ذلك في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله . و جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## leone (26 أبريل 2014)

بارك الله فيكم جميعاً


----------



## wael_QWE (1 يونيو 2016)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## mohamed sigma (14 يناير 2017)

ما هي اجمالي كميه الماء
جزاك الله خيرا


----------

